# Need Di2 Owners manual



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

My new bike came with Di2, and none of the docs were included with the kit. I want to know more about adjustments, LED signals, maintenance, etc. My dealer says it is 'self adjusting' to prevent chain rub in all positions. Really? I need to download the manual.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

Here is what I eventually found, thanks to some very kind and helpful people here:

Ultegra Di2

How to Adjust Shimano Di2 Front Derailleurs

How to Adjust Shimano Di2 Rear Derailleurs

Park Tool Co. » ParkTool Blog » Di2 Shimano Electronic Intelligent System Installation

http://www.starbike.com/manuals/shimano-dura-ace-di2-9070-betriebsanleitung-en.pdf


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks great. Thanks!


----------



## bikingmeditation (Apr 23, 2013)

Special Eyes said:


> My new bike came with Di2, and none of the docs were included with the kit. I want to know more about adjustments, LED signals, maintenance, etc. My dealer says it is 'self adjusting' to prevent chain rub in all positions. Really? I need to download the manual.


The manual: http://si.shimano.com/php/download.php?file=pdf/dm/DM-UL0001-00-ENG.pdf


----------

